# Wanted: North Carolina or Virginia Beach Rental, any nights between 8/5 - 8/16



## SC88 (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm looking for a last minute beach vacation.  I'm open to most any North Carolina beach destination, or Virginia Beach.  I'm flexible on the exact nights, but I'm not looking for anything past Sunday 8/16.

Please let me know if you have any last minute availability.

Thanks!


----------

